# Mack Truck pics!!!!



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's see pics of your Mack Trucks! Do not have to be plowers.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

How about this dog!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Another shot.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

R model sander


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Couple new Granites.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

RD and R models


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Heres a pic of old yellar.
Get a pic of new Red tommorrow.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Another shot.


that thing is a BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice trucks!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Great! Now lets see some city trucks (In-Town with reversable plows).!

-Thann


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

This Nice Mack Is From The P.A.Turnpike fleet.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

98 Mack CH613 350 HP Mack, 9 speed eaton. 22ft loadline box w/ beet end gate, steerable pusher axle








In cab view


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

DugHD said:


> Heres a pic of old yellar.
> Get a pic of new Red tommorrow.


wheres new red i have an old yellar too but its a dodge 3/4 pick up


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

DBL said:


> wheres new red i have an old yellar too but its a dodge 3/4 pick up


I was waiting for wash job on it but here it is anyways.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Heres ole red in the shop for quick makeover.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm gonna blow this thead up a bit!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Herkimer County NY dumps


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

More Herkimer County


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Upstate NY DM 600 Logger


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

B-61 tow truck


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

R model from Mass.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

DM-800 found near Watertown, NY


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

4 wheel drive Granite


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

DM 600 plow


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Seeing I obsess on trucks from where I'm from on the east coast, here's a bit from where I live on the west coast!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Found this down by Venice Beach


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> I'm gonna blow this thead up a bit!


That Yellow / Blue Mack has NYSDOT Colors. Is that where you found it? That is a nice looking truck. NYS has been running Internationals mostly around here as of late. Chris


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

UpstateDzlGuy said:


> That Yellow / Blue Mack has NYSDOT Colors. Is that where you found it? That is a nice looking truck. NYS has been running Internationals mostly around here as of late. Chris


It's a NYSDOT truck. Mack got the contract vs International a year or so ago. That photo was taken in by the Syracuse Airport at the DOT garage. Stop by any DOT garage, I bet you see some in there. I didn't think I'd like the Granites as much as I do. Sharp truck all decked out for DOT.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I think Mack makes a great locking truck!


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

I love the Macks too but, I worked for my uncles const. company learned how to drive a b-61 quad box when I was 15, then moved into a 79 DM-800 drove that for a few years,retired that truck got a 98 RD !0 wheeler nice truck, for the highway maybe but too much shifting for a city truck! So here comes the but got rid of the macks now have all brand new KW's, it's like sitting in your living room shifts like a sports car and rides like a Lexus. Just my 2cnts


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

gotta love those old trucks


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Unfortuneately there are more International Dealers areound here than Mack, makes it harder to get parts. Still a good truck for the job, NYS has some rough terrrain. Chris


----------



## mdrlandscaping (Nov 11, 2006)

where do you get all those huge plows from


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

mdrlandscaping said:


> where do you get all those huge plows from


Frink Snowplows was the biggest and from what I gather, the first snowplow manufacturer. They patented their V plow and continued success for many years. They went out of business, but Viking-Cives Snowplows still makes the big V just like that. Not too common anymore, but you still can find the old jems around. I'll post more soon!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

mdrlandscaping said:


> where do you get all those huge plows from


http://www.rootsnowplows.com/plows.html heres another.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

There are some cool trucks here.!!! Makes me want to go buy one!!payup


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Here are some P.A.Turnpike macks ready for some action.


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi guys, Im looking for some pics of granite tandem axle plow trucks,If anyone has some please post some, love to see them.thanks


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

JIM SHERRY said:


> Hi guys, Im looking for some pics of granite tandem axle plow trucks,If anyone has some please post some, love to see them.thanks


Jim,

I will have one for you shortly. Say in about an hour!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

JIM SHERRY said:


> Hi guys, Im looking for some pics of granite tandem axle plow trucks,If anyone has some please post some, love to see them.thanks


Ask and you shall receive! 2007 tandem NYSDOT Granite


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Another shot


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

thats a damn good lookin truck!!!!!!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

RD Roll-Off


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

DM 600 Dump


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

DM 600 Mixer


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*Mack Truck*

93 CH 613
10 speed
828,000 miles still running strong


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

K&L Salting said:


> 93 CH 613
> 10 speed
> 828,000 miles still running strong


Awesome truck. Was the motor/trans ever rebuilt?


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

SNOWPLOWFAN said:


> Ask and you shall receive! 2007 tandem NYSDOT Granite


That looks just like the new Macks we were picking up. Except we just have a standard steel tall sided dump and chain box on them. Ours aren't setup for side plows either. I bet that driver can't see for **** when there is a storm with the lights up so high, i know thats how ours are. Plus those plow lights just don't put out enough light


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

85F150 said:


> That looks just like the new Macks we were picking up. Except we just have a standard steel tall sided dump and chain box on them. Ours aren't setup for side plows either. I bet that driver can't see for **** when there is a storm with the lights up so high, i know thats how ours are. Plus those plow lights just don't put out enough light


Don't forget to post pics of your new Granites!


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*Rebuilt*

No the engine and transmissiom are orginal. It's only had wheel bearings, clutch and brakes replaced, and a few other minor things. The truck has the E7 engine.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

K&L Salting said:


> No the engine and transmissiom are orginal. It's only had wheel bearings, clutch and brakes replaced, and a few other minor things. The truck has the E7 engine.


That's awesome. It's definitely paid for itself several times over.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

found a few pics from earlier this year.....

This one is at the county fair










These are at the 4th of July parade at my town. My nephew got to ride shotgun while my dad drove.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*B model Rock Dump*

This is at a buddies place in Mass.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*B model 10 wheeler Rock Dump*

Here is another,runs, stops and dumps....What a ride when it dumps a load of rock.The front wheels come about two feet off the ground at times.....


----------

